# Ready or Not FUR PRICES



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Here are how the fur prices are going to be opening up....


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

You would think ***** were still worth a bunch every night I've heard guys out running their dogs. I'll keep treeing them but there staying in the tree.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

It's gotta make you wonder when NAFA cancelled the September sale all together.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I can't read that. What is the **** price?


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Most are not buying ***** and if only extra large and in great shape


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

That's embarrassing, I wouldn't waiste my time.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

right why waste your time


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll be trapping, just because I have some problem populations on certain properties. However, I won't be wasting my time putting fur up this year.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My buddy was coming up to skin and begin to butcher a deer he got on a property he owns. On a country road he spotted a little hatchback parked on the side at a creek crossing. the hatchback was open, and he could see three of the old style wicker "trappers baskets" loaded with traps and stakes. The trapper was just starting to head downstream in his waders. I doubt I would have left my vehicle open with all that gear in it. But with fur prices like they are, who would steal it? Then again, the stoners will steal anything to sell for scrap. It seems some folks are still out there!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I just started to play with trapping last year, mainly to try and thin some of the ***** out on the property that I hunt. I was thinking about trying to do it more this year for the furs to get a couple extra bucks....but does not look like I will be doing any of that this year.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I also have a few spots that I will shoot a couple to the dog that are over loaded but will save the rest for a pup im training I took my nephew out tonight and he got to shoot two. He was ecstatic


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

supercanoe said:


> I can't read that. What is the **** price?


 Sorry I cant make it any bigger. the ***** are $1 for good color and 50 Cents for bad


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been around for good prices and I've been around for bad. I will still always trap because I its a passion for me. You're not making any money deer hunting so what's the difference? I love it and still put my fur up with pride because I love to stare at it hanging in the fur shed.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

It's just hard for me to kill them for nothing unless they're causing issues. Kind of seems like a waste.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have always wondered......what do you do with it if you can't sell it?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Last year I sent a bunch out to get tanned and I hung them in my man cave, a few buddies liked them so they paid for the tannery fees and they have beautiful furs in their man caves too. I hooped a couple beavers on willow with sinew and j have a beautiful otter I look at every day.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks. I figure you can have only so many furs hanging on the wall and giving them away. I have a few and never have traped. I guess I don't know what the typical trapper catches in a season.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

fishingful said:


> Thanks. I figure you can have only so many furs hanging on the wall and giving them away. I have a few and never have traped. I guess I don't know what the typical trapper catches in a season.


I ship most of my furs to Canada to NAFA. They auction them there to buyers world wide. They try and sell them for a fair price or what they think is fair and if not they will not sell them and you will wait until the next auction....eventually they will sell them and send a check - their commission etc. Last year I sent 40 of what I thought were good ***** and sold 3 the rest are still waiting, also sent, 10 beavers, 20, rats, 2 red fox and 11 coyotes. All of my rats sold for an average of about $7.60 and 3 yotes sold ready... For $2.00 each, they charge you $1 to tumble them and 11% commission so I made $.88 each on those. A couple beaver sold for around $15-18 ea and everything else is still sitting there.


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Are you saying the rats went for $7.60 apiece?If so I may have to break out the old traps.
And as far as selling if you get them tanned you might look into rendezvous or Renaissance festivals to sell them.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Ant said:


> Are you saying the rats went for $7.60 apiece?If so I may have to break out the old traps.
> And as far as selling if you get them tanned you might look into rendezvous or Renaissance festivals to sell them.


Yes average $7.60 ea. The 2 years before that I averaged about double that I've $14 ea. They have really been the only fur from our area that has moved with any consistency the last few years.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

miked913 said:


> Last year I sent a bunch out to get tanned and I hung them in my man cave, a few buddies liked them so they paid for the tannery fees and they have beautiful furs in their man caves too. I hooped a couple beavers on willow with sinew and j have a beautiful otter I look at every day.


Where do you send them off to get tanned? I have been wanting to do a coyote this year. Do you need to flesh them out and everything still when you are sending them off to be tanned?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I sent mine to a place in Iowa called sleepy creek tannery. Very nice you couple run it, you do not need to flesh them they will do it for a fee and obviously the more you do the less it costs. If I remember right yotes are about $28. It is a very nice coat grade tan supper soft and smelled really good too! Google it they have a website with all info on there. I had about $300 worth done last year and they were honest, fair and fast even called me a couple times to let me know what & when to expect them. I have had poor results in the past at other places and used them on a recommendation from a friend and I also now recommend them.


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Damn im gona have to get the traps out.Its been years but I think I still got it.I made alot of money in school on rats.$4.50 apiece in the round.


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

I really hope a lot of people "don't waste their time". Just means more room for me. Most people don't understand trapping until they go check the line with me. I've gotten quite a few people involved and now they love it. So, you guys continue to deer hunt and I'll catch all your corn eating bandits, at the end of the season we'll compare notes and see who had more fun.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

fishdealer04 said:


> Where do you send them off to get tanned? I have been wanting to do a coyote this year. Do you need to flesh them out and everything still when you are sending them off to be tanned?


USA Foxx and Fur up in Duluth does coyotes for $24. They will flesh them for an additional $18. They do an extremely good job.

http://www.usafoxx.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=62_109

I've never been to Sleepy Creek Tannery that Miked913 recommended, but it's close to where I used to live in Iowa. I've heard good things. Looks like a nice family owned business from the website.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Foxx and fur are crooks and should have been shut down years ago.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

beaver said:


> Foxx and fur are crooks and should have been shut down years ago.


Care to elaborate? They were recommended to me by someone back in Iowa and I've had only good experiences.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Google them. They have a habit of "losing fur". I sent them some fur 6 or 7 years ago. They "misplaced" some of it and told me I was just out of luck on it. They also either damaged the fur I did get returned, or sent me damaged fur and kept my good fur, then told me that they weren't responsible for it. Also, I sent them 3 blanket beaver hides from Southern Ohio. I was returned 3 large (at best) very dark hides (one with a 6 inch sewed gash). When I complained about that the guy told me "you should be happy about that because the fur on those were better than southern Ohio fur anyway."


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

After my experience, I looked up reviews and it seemed that I wasn't in the minority when it came to their customer services.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

USA foxx is not a tannery simply a middle man and like beav said many people have had unsatisfactory results, including myself.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

miked913 said:


> I sent mine to a place in Iowa called sleepy creek tannery. Very nice you couple run it, you do not need to flesh them they will do it for a fee and obviously the more you do the less it costs. If I remember right yotes are about $28. It is a very nice coat grade tan supper soft and smelled really good too! Google it they have a website with all info on there. I had about $300 worth done last year and they were honest, fair and fast even called me a couple times to let me know what & when to expect them. I have had poor results in the past at other places and used them on a recommendation from a friend and I also now recommend them.


Thanks for the tip. They look like a pretty decent operation. Just need to snare some coyotes now.



beaver said:


> After my experience, I looked up reviews and it seemed that I wasn't in the minority when it came to their customer services.


Did a search and found the same information that you did. That's why I love this site. I would have been pissed sending something out and paying for it just to get who knows what back. Exact reason why I process my own deer. Never know what you are going to get back or how it was handled.


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

We process deer here in pa. Our hide guy from NY said deer hides are way down also. Is that 6 or 8 a piece.I can't read it that well on my cell. It's just hard to believe ***** are going for that.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

miked913 said:


> Yes average $7.60 ea. The 2 years before that I averaged about double that I've $14 ea. They have really been the only fur from our area that has moved with any consistency the last few years.


 **** prices are down, what about shooting a couple then stake them out for coyote bait. If you want to thin them out kinda like killing two birds, with one stone.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

If you are shooting you are legal. if you are trapping all flesh baits must be 100% covered. And for the most part coyotes try to stay away from eating dead ***** because mother nature has taught them to stay away from disease carrying animals.


----------

